# GSG Offers Glow In The Dark Vinyl Cutter Material



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With Easyweed™ Glow In The Dark cutter material offered by GSG, you can create unique, conversation-sparking apparel that will attract attention anywhere it’s worn. This highly durable polyurethane film casts a pure white glow when the lights go out making it ideal for a range of specialty applications.

It’s great for nightclubs that want to sell shirts to promote their business or that are sponsoring some type of special event or theme. Amusements parks can benefit from offering glow-in-the dark shirts to its night-time patrons, and haunted houses can feature glowing skulls and ghosts on apparel to promote their business. 

Easyweed™ Glow In The Dark is specifically designed to so that even small letters and detailed designs weed quickly. Because of its patented adhesive formula and pressure-sensitive carrier, you’ll find it weeds more easily than traditional films without losing pieces. 

It’s idea for multicolor designs because the thin layers do not add as much bulk as traditional films, but remain flexible with a soft hand. It is easily heat applied to 100% cotton, 100% polyester and cotton/poly blended fabrics. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at Graphic Solutions Group.


----------

